# Where are the rough fishers?



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I was more active on these forums last year, but now im getting back into it. Last year there were always some reports of fly fishers chasing rough fish like suckers, drum, catfish, etc, but i havent seen any this year. I know that carp on the fly is a big deal now, but thats about the only rough fish ive seen in this forum this year. I remember this awesome thread called "trash on the fly" were people like jhammer and fontinalis were always posting pics of awesome and unusual fish. Is anyone else still fishing for rough fish?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

What is a good bait too start out on for these guys? Very new to fly fishing

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't chase ruff fish.....but I have caught channel cat while chasing SM......pretty fun......and carp while nymphing for trout......which...is a bummer...thinkin you hooked the biggest brown in the river ...and it turns out a $hit house shiner....LOL


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

This is what ive learned from my experience
Carp: Backstabber, woolly buggers, medium size trout nymphs(hares ear, pheasant tail)
Suckers: Small nymphs and buggers, they will hit any fly agressively during spawning season
Catfish/Drum: Bigger woolly buggers and weighted streamers in either baitfish colors or black.

Generally you will catch more of these species if you keep your fly near the bottom. Experiment, most buggy looking flys can catch fish. These fly recommendations are for rivers because i rarely fish lakes.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I rarely fish in streams with trout (NW ohio=flat) so for me any fish that puts up a good fight is fun and worth catching


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I caught my first couple gar a few weeks ago which was awesome. Been doing some carpin' too. I'll put up a few pics tomorrow. We should definitely make another "trash on the fly" thread, or just go on with this one. 

And I agree, if it tugs on the line it's worth catching! No such thing as trash/rough fish imo, they're all gamefish.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lord knows I've been trying for a gar on the fly this year. I've had two on the line so far but couldnt get either one to hand. I have been lucky enough to get a couple carp and a nice channel cat though. Best fights of the year hands down!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

BassAddict83 said:


> Lord knows *I've been trying for a gar* on the fly this year. I've had two on the line so far but couldnt get either one to hand. I have been lucky enough to get a couple carp and a nice channel cat though. Best fights of the year hands down!


 It's been a tough Gar year for me also, started strong, but I've not been able to locate any big fish for several weeks. On the plus side I'm starting to see a ''TON'' of Buffalo and a few of them have been GIANTS. Hope the rain holds off.
Congrats ''Fishinnick'' on your first gar. I'm hoping to get a bow-fin or a Big-mouth Buffalo some day.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks fish ill get some in the morn and take a walk

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Speaking of which, what happened to fontinalis? Always enjoyed his reports. Carp being a bummer on the fly? Ha! The golden bone fish smokes the river brown for action.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is a link for some good Gar fishing tips if anyone is interested http://hipwader.com/2006/gr-pike-fishing-fly-pattern Good tips for catching prehistoric beast


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Has anyone tried fishing with rope flies for gar? I tied up a few earlier, can't wait to try them out. It is so difficult to hook them consistently with normal hooks. I've got some rough fish pics I'll post when I get a chance


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fishfray said:


> ]Has anyone tried fishing with rope flies for gar?[/B] I tied up a few earlier, can't wait to try them out. It is so difficult to hook them consistently with normal hooks. I've got some rough fish pics I'll post when I get a chance


 Yes, I have tried the rope flies and they will catch fish. My biggest problem was untangling them from fish I caught--- it was a pain--- trying to hold a lively fish in one hand and untangle a frayed rope out of a MILLION SHARP TEETH was an adventure. If you ever end up with gar teeth in your hand once  you won't let it happen again Gar teeth are small, fine and very very sharp. If you use the rope flies were a leather glove to unhook your fish. Also, if a fish breaks off your rope fly he is doomed to die a slow death.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes I've heard about all of the issues with the tangling, etc. Most times I go out there will have someone else to help me untangle it. It may not be worth the extra hookups, I would feel so bad if I broke off a gar on a rope fly


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I tied up a few rope flies but didn't use them yet. The two gar I caught were on a good sized articulated streamer tied wikth a material called cactus hackle I think? Could be off on the name but anyways the teeth got tangled up with it pretty good. Surprisingly great fighters. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Usually gar are an incidental catch for me, I can't get myself to fish near the surface where they all hang out. I'm usually looking for carp cats and drum in the deep water. He few gar I've hooked were on a variation of the shannons streamer


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's my first gar. Showed the pic to some non-fishing friends and they've never seen anything like it except on River Monsters. 










And here's a carp. Been a slow year for me carp wise but last week I had a good day and managed a couple.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I keep trying to catch suckers on the fly in my creek, but in the clear water they spook very easily and show no interest in flies. They are good sized though and I would really love to hook in to some!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

kingofamberley said:


> I keep trying to catch* suckers* on the fly in my creek, but in the clear water they spook very easily and show no interest in flies. They are good sized though and I would really love to hook in to some!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 Any idea on what species of Sucker ? Buffalo and Red-horse suckers are the two species I catch most frequently. I struggle with quill-backs--and hog-nosed suckers are the worst, at least for me.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice pics fishinnick. I have also been fishing for suckers and carp in the local creek but these striped shiners always hit the fly before it gets near the bottom. They are good fighters though

Fishinnick how do you attach your pictures? i only know how to post them as thumbnails


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I attach them through photobucket. Just copy and paste the img code.

I hear ya about the shiners. Aggressive little buggers and those bigger ones can put a little bend in the rod!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

garhtr said:


> Any idea on what species of Sucker ? Buffalo and Red-horse suckers are the two species I catch most frequently. I struggle with quill-backs--and hog-nosed suckers are the worst, at least for me.


They are either white suckers, some variety(ies) of redhorse, or both. Torpedo shaped. I can see them roaming around in pods, but when I get near enough to cast to them, my cover has already been blown. There are also some good sized carp I've seen cruising around but haven't enticed. Luckily this creek also has plenty of green bass, brown bass, rock bass, sunfish, and bluegill to keep my busy!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's a couple rough fish from a small stream I fished Sat. Also had a fair size Carp on for a few seconds--- He ran straight into a Beaver Lodge and took my Crazy-dad with him. I never had a chance in that particular pool with my 4wt but I couldn't resist the opportunity. Also caught a few good{fat} Rock-bass a few small Smallies, Spots, and Long-ears on poppers. Nice relaxing day on the water.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

With all this talk about rough fish I had to get out this morning and go after some carp. Fished for about 3 hrs and managed to hook and land 2. Both hit an olive bead head wooly bugger while rooting through the mud. 

*22 incher*











*16 incher*











I'm blown away that there are people that will turn their nose up to these fish. Even the 16 incher fought harder than most bass I've ever hooked. And being a guy who LOVES bass fishing that is saying a lot!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I caught a Quillback last year in the Huron River which I thought was a big carp. Puts up a big fight like a big carp for its size.

I like to sight fish with dry flies to carp as long as is clear water. Cant stand a lot of mud.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

A shiner from the creek and a few sheephead from the river. The big sheephead really put up a good fight and strike the fly as hard as any bass.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fishfray said:


> A shiner from the creek and a few sheephead from the river. The big sheephead really put up a good fight and strike the fly as hard as any bass.
> I agree, sheephead are good fighters and pound for pound equal to just about anything that swims. I caught a nice one yesterday on a ''Crazy-Dad'' and it fought a great battle  What were your fish taken on Fishfray ?
> Most of the Sheepies I catch are taken on crayfish imitations or buggers but occasionally I take one on a clouser.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I catch sheephead on just about any streamer i use but these were caught on a white marabou streamer that i tied. If im targeting sheephead i will use a heavy black marabou streamer.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Caught a few more cats today. They were not my ''Primary Target'' but they sure saved The Day  These were taken in the edge of fairly swift current or boils behind large rocks on Double Bunny streamers. Great fighters ! Great Morning !


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow, flathead on a fly has been a goal of mine and I think it will stay that way for a long time... I think I had one hooked the other day but even after 5minutes of fighting it it got off the hook before I was able to see it. The channel cats put up an awesome fight


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fishfray said:


> Wow, flathead on a fly has been a goal of mine and I think it will stay that way for a long time... I think I had one hooked the other day but even after 5minutes of fighting it it got off the hook before I was able to see it. The channel cats put up an awesome fight


 Most of the Flat-heads I've taken have been caught on White Bunny Strips dropped around logs or large rocks. I've never caught a REALLY large one but I seem to luck into a couple small ones every year in late summer. Here's a couple Pics of the biggest I've taken. They Gotta be invisible when laying on the bottom and sporting that natural Camo. Pretty- Cool -Fish


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Got my first bigmouth buffalo. A small one but it was an awesome fight on my 6 weight


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm looking forward to getting into some trashy action with my fly rod again shortly soon. As always, lots of trashy picture to follow.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Got a new species on the fly this morning, quillback. Cant wait to see your pics jhammer.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice job on the Big-mouth Buffalo Fishfray ! I haven't been able to connect on one of those Brutes ----Yet. What was he taken on ? I've taken Small-mouth and Black buffalo but can't seem to hook up on a Big-mouth  
Got a few more cats on Sunday, haven't had any problem catching those this summer.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I love the channels when they have spots. So pretty

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jointed Minnow (Jun 12, 2012)

A couple unexpected "treats."


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice fish Jointed Minnow.  Gar are my favorite target. 
Got these guys tonight after work, good fighters. Taken on brown woolly-buggers


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Had a little more time this afternoon so I hit my favorite sucker spot. Fish were shallow and super active again today  Caught several Buffalo and two Quill-back. They sure do fight, hope to get back out tomorrow


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Gar are definitely my favorite type of fish to catch. Here is one of them from the chagrin river N.E ohio

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

A few more ''Bottom-Feeders''. Last few days have been Great, Maybe some of the best Buffalo fishing I've ever had, seems to be fish in every riffle 
I hope the cooler weather or rain don't mess things up


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

The tail on that last fish looks wicked!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice buffalo! That sure is a lot. I've only ever caught them by snagging them on accident. Never had one show any interest in a fly. What sort of fly did you use?


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Speaking of Gar, I took the switch rod out a couple days ago and caught a few of them. Throw in a couple dink Channels too and it made for an interesting day.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I gotta say I am jealous as hell at what you guys are catching. I have been trying for a catfish for a couple years without any luck. And I have gotten lucky on carp a couple times but most of the time they look, laugh and swim away.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

kingofamberley said:


> Nice buffalo! That sure is a lot. I've only ever caught them by snagging them on accident. Never had one show any interest in a fly. What sort of fly did you use?


 Some were taken on brown woolly-buggers, most were caught on black hares ears. I mainly use any small nymph I can see well [QOUTE=musclebeach22] *The tail on that last fish looks wicked! * 
I thought his tail looked pretty cool also. I'm guessing he had a encounter with a crank bait to the backside {ouch} , It was healed up nicely and sure didn't slow him down any at all. They sure make some line peeling runs when hooked. Like the Gar, often overlooked.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice fish garhtr !!!!
Yesterday afternoon I followed your suggestion and went out after some buffalo too 







They sure do cut a shine !!!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I got back out to the river for a few hours in the afternoon, but the fishing was a little slower today. Fish were scattered, a little more spooky and smaller. Ended up catching three and losing two. Still a pretty fun way to spend the day.
Only other fisherman I encountered was a Great Blue Heron


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

garhtr said:


> Some were taken on brown woolly-buggers, most were caught on black hares ears. I mainly use any small nymph I can see well [QOUTE=musclebeach22] *The tail on that last fish looks wicked! *
> I thought his tail looked pretty cool also. I'm guessing he had a encounter with a crank bait to the backside {ouch} , It was healed up nicely and sure didn't slow him down any at all. They sure make some line peeling runs when hooked. Like the Gar, often overlooked.


The hares ear nymph is always surprising to me. Should not be but is. I usually grab the usual suspects like a bugger or clouser minnow which are great but the hares ear is not frequently used but always seems to catch fish too. A black hard ear is something that has not crossed my mind for whatever dumb reason. It makes sense to tie a few. Awesome buffalo. They are on my list but has eluded me so far.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

imalt said:


> I gotta say I am jealous as hell at what you guys are catching. I have been trying for a catfish for a couple years without any luck. And I have gotten lucky on carp a couple times but most of the time they look, laugh and swim away.


I caught a cat at the east fork lake yesterday on a white wooly bugger. Most of my cat on the fly has usually involved some minnow or fish imitation.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I went out today armed with chartreuse Clousers and Walleye on the mind. The Walleye weren't cooperating, but the Drum sure were. I ended up landing 2 small Drum, one larger Drum, one dinky Largemouth Bass, and a tiny Bluegill who took a ride on my backcast.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I had a similar experience today. I had an all white clouser tied on in hopes of hooking into some smallies or hybrid stripers and ended up with a buffalo instead.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome buffs, guys. Those things fight like crazy. I have never had as much luck hooking them as I do carp, but I will target them when I see them. My only rule: touch them as little as possible! Those things are slimy, stinkin' feesh!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

jhammer said:


> I went out today armed with chartreuse Clousers and Walleye on the mind. The Walleye weren't cooperating, but the Drum sure were. I ended up landing 2 small Drum, one larger Drum, one dinky Largemouth Bass, and a tiny Bluegill who took a ride on my backcast.


I have always wondered what goes thru the minds of those little bluegill as they are sailing back in the cast. Has to suck.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

TheCream said:


> Awesome buffs, guys. Those things fight like crazy. I have never had as much luck hooking them as I do carp, but I will target them when I see them. My only rule: touch them as little as possible! Those things are slimy, stinkin' feesh!


They do have quite a bit of slime and odor....At least the ones I catch. I picked one up and it rubbed on my fly vest and that old vest ended up in the trash because after multiple times in the washer, the smell would not leave. Same with gar. They have a unique odor that isn't so pleasant.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

jhammer said:


> They do have quite a bit of slime and odor....At least the ones I catch. I picked one up and it rubbed on my fly vest and that old vest ended up in the trash because after multiple times in the washer, the smell would not leave. Same with gar. They have a unique odor that isn't so pleasant.


Lol I completely lack a sense of smell, and its times like these that I don't miss it.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I have been trying to figure out this buffalo thing and I found a run full of them. I was using a size 12 nymph because I could see them eating green caddis nymphs. I had 5 good hookups but they all sprinted 50 yds or so downstream and then came unhooked. My 6 weight is a serious challenge to land these with, they were all about 10 or more pounds. Im asking for an 8 wt for Christmas.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

:G:G


fishfray said:


> I have been trying to figure out this buffalo thing and I found a run full of them. I was using a size 12 nymph because I could see them eating green caddis nymphs. I had 5 good hookups but they all sprinted 50 yds or so downstream and then came unhooked. *My 6 weight is a serious challenge to land these* with, they were all about 10 or more pounds.* Im asking for an 8 wt for Christmas*.


 I've been using a 8 wt this season and even the 5-6 lb fish are a hand full in fast current. Last several seasons I used a 6 wt and had several fish nearly take me to the end of my backing. I normally use a size 10 or 12 nymph also. Strong Fish ! 
Last week we had a big Caddis hatch that brought the fish in to the shallows mid day which is pretty unusual. The fish were easy to see and very aggressive. We got heavy rains last night{SW-Ohio} so  no Buffalo here for at least a couple days. Good luck !


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

fishfray said:


> I have been trying to figure out this buffalo thing and I found a run full of them. I was using a size 12 nymph because I could see them eating green caddis nymphs. I had 5 good hookups but they all sprinted 50 yds or so downstream and then came unhooked. My 6 weight is a serious challenge to land these with, they were all about 10 or more pounds. Im asking for an 8 wt for Christmas.


I use a 7wt TiCR X. Seems to handle those fish perfectly. :B 

However, I used to use a 6wt Echo and landed tons of big carp and buffs on it.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Starting to get into the carp game!


















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

mischif said:


> Starting to get into the carp game!
> 
> View attachment 83765
> 
> ...


WOW ! ! That's a Great way to START. 
What were they taken on ? Lake or stream fish ?


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice fish mischif! Nothin' more fun than a Hillbilly Bonefish on the fly!


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice carp! A sweet way to join the carp club for sure!


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Got my first sight fished carp on my 6 wt. Using a size 8 nymph, stripped it across his nose and he ate it. 25 in. in a creek that ive never seen anyone else fish in. crappy cell phone pic


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

My first carp on a 4wt and she was a brute! Sorry for upside down phone pick, size 14 rainbow warrior nymph... Was fishing for stocker bows at Antrum Lake Columbus ohio 2 springs ago...


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

garhtr said:


> WOW ! ! That's a Great way to START.
> What were they taken on ? Lake or stream fish ?


I caught them on a fly I tied that is called the hybrid by John Montana who is a big carp guy. Also, it was a lake fish, when it was warmer out they all went to the same area in the lake.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

